# FOTD my fav look



## gigiproductions (Oct 14, 2010)

This is one of my faves..added a bit of variation to it..i have a great event to attend tonight so i wanted to make my makeup standout













	Eyes:
	UD Primier Potion
	MAC Melon pigment
	MAC Soft Brown in the crease
	MAC Pink Bronze inner corners
	UD Naked Palette Hustle in the crease
	UD Naked Palette Sin middle of eyelid
	MAC Smoke Signal Pigment outer crease/upper lid
	MAC White Wheat e/s as a highlighter
	Miliani Liquify Eyeliner in Black- Lower waterline
	MAC Boot Black Liner on top
	Red Cherry Lashes
	Rimmel Lash Accelator Mascara

	Face
	MAC Lune Blushcreme
	MAC Primp & Proper Blush
	Nars Orgasm Blush
	ELF Sunkissed Bronzer

	Lips
	MAC Lipliner in Soar
	Matesse Lipstick in Naked
	NYX Lipstick in Pumpkin Pie

	Nails
	Orly Space Cadet


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aw, this is very pretty! Great look


----------



## shootout (Oct 14, 2010)

gorgeous look! im definitely going to have to try this out..thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2010)

I love this! This is _hot._


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 16, 2010)

thx ladies


----------



## RobinG (Oct 16, 2010)

Very pretty. I love that nail color what is it?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 16, 2010)

Love this color combo!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 16, 2010)

Love it! Your nails go perfect with ur hair and makeup.


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 17, 2010)

thats Space cadet by Orly hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







RobinG said:


> Very pretty. I love that nail color what is it?


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 17, 2010)

Very pretty.  Love the colors!


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

internetchick said:


> I love this! This is _hot._


	agreed!  totally hot!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 18, 2010)

I loooove this look. You should do a tutorial on it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty!!!


----------



## Senoj (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I love the nail color btw


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 21, 2010)

i have one..on my blog
  	i dont know if this is allowed but
  	http://missgigimakeup.blogspot.com/2010/10/neutralish-night-out-makeup.html



xjsbellamias13 said:


> I loooove this look. You should do a tutorial on it!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

Perfect! You look amazing!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 26, 2010)

Your blending is fabulous! I love it.


----------



## alumeze (Nov 30, 2010)

looks fabulous!


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Dec 7, 2010)

this is so beautiful!


----------



## francescaD (Jan 8, 2011)

I <3 your hair colour


----------



## oooHUNTRESSooo (Jan 9, 2011)

i like this a lot, your eye makeup is great


----------



## keetuh (Jan 9, 2011)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 9, 2011)

Super pretty! Love this color combo!


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2011)

what foundation do you wear? skin is flawless
  	love the nails too!


----------

